# The "It takes all kinds" dep't



## GouRonin (Sep 25, 2001)

http://www.arnis.org/kenpo/mikecrain/page1.htm

I don't know what to say...


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 6, 2001)

Things are better off not being said If you can not say anything good don't say anything at all


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 7, 2001)

As usual, you're right. It doesn't make it any more fun though does it?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 15, 2001)

That gave me the power shivers.  I feel so dirty now, and all the water isn't helping get rid of the filth.


----------

